#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  nieuw abaya label

## Arabic Twist

Dames Arabic Twist is een nieuw fashion label die op 5 maart zijn nieuwste abaya collectie lanceert in yasmina shop amsterdam osdorp. Wij verloten dan ook 1 van onze nieuwste abaya. Like onze pagina op facebook en wees de winnares van een prachtige creatie. Wij ontwerpen alles zelf en het is dus geen fabriek massaa.

----------

